# Role Call - Show us your Road Bike!



## tequila joe (Dec 30, 2003)

I know this is a Mountain Bike forum so I hope I don’t get flamed for this. However, a lot of our fellow MTBR forum members own road bikes. (Don’t try to deny it, I know you have them!) I thought it would be interesting to see what others ride when they are not on the trails. 

Personally, I can’t get out to the trails as often as I’d like so zipping along on asphalt is a fun alternative once in a while. Well, it’s better than not riding at all especially with all the rain & wet trails we’ve had this year. I do all of my commuting from work and most of my leg training on my road bike.

This is my vintage 1970’s Falcon Olympic. I bought it used. It was collecting dust in someone’s basement for over 30 years. The original tires and brakes pads were dried out and hard as rocks but showed barley any wear. The flawless Reynolds 531 steel frame design by Ernie Clemente and hand built in the U.K. It has all of its original Shimano Titlist and Wienmann components. The only thing different is new Specialized AC tires, brake pads and C.B. Egg Beaters.

Show us your road bike!

Tequila!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I got two...*










a vintage 1985 Raleigh Grand Prix, newly restored










And a new to me Giant TCR built from mostly swap meet parts. Shifts like krapp, tho. I gotta fix that.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

I've got a nice Ibis Spanky back in there somewhere....
and a bit of vintage I'd like to add to the pile.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

I have one road bike, and thoroughly enjoy riding it, but the experience does not even come near the fun I have ever time I am atop my mountain bike.

The road bike too me is far from exciting unless there is a good bit of climbing and descending... On the flats its a little boring and uninspiring.

This is a 2004 Giant TCR Composite 1 - A brilliant road bike for the money.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

tequila joe said:


> This is my vintage 1970s Falcon Olympic. The flawless Reynolds 531 steel frame design by Ernie Clements and hand built in the U.K.


Ahhh Falcon! The Falcon pro road team was all-dominating back in the '60s & '70s in the UK. I lusted over an all-chrome framed Falcon track bike back then but I couldn't afford one.

Here is my early '60s vintage Harry Quinn (Liverpool) with me racing it in '62. That bike is long gone unfortunately. It's followed by my '92 Masi with lots of mid-80s bits plus my 2003 Argon18 Platinum carbon fiber bike - a present to myself to ease my mid (late?) life crisis.


----------



## tequila joe (Dec 30, 2003)

Mike T. said:


> Ahhh Falcon! The Falcon pro road team was all-dominating back in the '60s & '70s in the UK. I lusted over an all-chrome framed Falcon track bike back then but I couldn't afford one..


I lusted after a Falcon back then too. My dream bike was the Falcon San Remo. It was all deck out in Campagnolo & Wienmann parts and was way out of financial reach for this young lad back then. The Olympic does not have the same spec but I believe, shares the same frame. After all these years, I finally have my Falcon!

BTW: Beautiful Argon... how much does it weigh?


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

*road*



tequila joe said:


> I thought it would be interesting to see what others ride when they are not on the trails.


The classics are the best:


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

tequila joe said:


> I lusted after a Falcon back then too. My dream bike was the Falcon San Remo. It was all deck out in Campagnolo & Wienmann parts and was way out of financial reach for this young lad back then.


My Harry Quinn was the world to me. I lived near Harry Hall's bike shop in Manchester and would ride down there every Saturday to pay off my Campagnolo crankset. Outside would be the bikes of some of the best pros in northern England and most of them were Quinns. I had to have one and I saved up all my odd-job & paper route money. I was in school back then and age 15. One day a friend and I rode to Liverpool to get measured up at Harry Quinn's shop. My buddy went on to become the national schoolboy road race champion on his. He was good.

My Quinn was all Campagnolo except for the Mafac center pull brakes. Campagnolo didn't make brakes back then. That whole bike cost me 72 British pounds - about $150 now. But that was 5x what I made per week at age 20.



> BTW: Beautiful Argon... how much does it weigh?


Thanks! I don't have a clue!


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

*we just dress a little differently up here...*


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

very nice, S!

here's my personal dust magnet and basement space occupant... I've ridden it on the road about 15-20 times in the past 5 years, but much more on the rollers:


----------



## Tig (Mar 17, 2004)

I started riding road in '87, three years after starting with MTB, or what we then called those oversized, bull moose handlebar beasts. I'm still a combination rider, but would give up road before MTB!

Here's the fixed gear that was converted from a 531 steel lugged touring frame. $15 for a custom Romic frame was too good to pass up, even if it is metalic purple. Riding it is much harder and more fun than any geared bike, even the Giant TCR Comp below. I put about 5000 miles on the road each year. There, I confessed!


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

pimpbot And a new to me Giant TCR built from mostly swap meet parts. Shifts like krapp said:


> Dunno if it's the angle of the photo or not, but it looks from here like the front derailleur is up too high.
> 
> Here's my '01 Litespeed Tuscany, loaded and ready to go for a ride. My '02 CRV holds 3 people and 3 bikes in that cavernous interior. There, I covered two post topics at once.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Lucky said:


> I didn't even have the correct stem on it yet - the distributor send the wrong size to the shop. Kathy :^)


Looks like someone slipped that stem a healthy dose o' Viagra Kathy!


----------



## tequila joe (Dec 30, 2003)

I can't really tell for sure from the pictures, but it looks like Kathy & Brodiegrrl shop at the same bike shop.

Regardless, nice road bike bling Kathy and Brodiegrrl.

Tequila!


----------



## tequila joe (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, it looks like I have the oldest, crappiest road bike around. I only have 10 speeds for God sake! I think Im developing indexed shifting envy. 

Tequila!


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*The latest*

I like my road ride comfy (stock Trek photo, mine's a tad dirtier than this)


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Jan 12, 2004)

*Here's mine*

Taken at this years Tour De Georgia. This is on Brasstown Bald mtn in north Ga.

The second picture is the whole family: Redline Conquest Pro, Masi, Haro Singlespeed,and Yeti AS-R.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

*OK, I'll jump in..*

My 02 Litespeed Tuscany. And I liked it so much I got my wife one, too. Not too bad for her first ever road bike, huh? Another small one (49 cm), like Lucky's.


----------



## xctearor (Jan 12, 2004)

*C-dale*

My 2004 Cannondale R3000 the day I brought it home. I hate to admit it, but I spent as much time on it this season as I did on the MTB.
XC


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Adding a Jamis to the list!

Here's my '03 Jamis Ventura, which I purchased new this summer. I was tired of using my '84 MongooSSe with slicks as a roadie, so I went the correct route. I was fitted for the bike, and the same guy set the bike up for my measurements...it's perfect. I ride it quite a bit more than the mt. bike. It's just easy to go out the back door, instead of driving to get to a decent trail.

I'm also acquiring a '77 (I think?) Raleigh Super Course soon....frame and fork is on the way.


----------



## bostonkiwi (Jan 13, 2004)

Here she is... much to the digust of my MTB she's seen a bunch more ride time this year.


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

My "roadie" has M-P-D...

You stick some road slicks on there and it thinks it's a road bike...



You put on some CX knobbies and BAMM!!! ... off-road I go...


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

*My other road bike*

Oh yeah here's my other road bike. As it sits here it still holds the record for my flat 29 mile road route showing that there is more difference in my levels of fitness than there is in speed between my road and mountain bike. I've only come within a munute of its time on my new carbon Argon. I have no hesitation about grabbing this bike for a solo hard 2hr road ride.


----------



## Kaparzo (Dec 21, 2003)

Now that the racing season's practically over i have locked my road bike in its dungeon buried beneath the house. I refuse to take its picture.


----------



## tingj (May 20, 2004)

My "roadie". One of these days, I'll get a real road bike. I just swapped the tires for Conti Grand Prix's. Much smoother than the FatBoys.


----------



## K-Zero (Jan 14, 2004)

*Here she is...*

...a black pearl 2003 Trek 5200. I actually enjoy riding her as much as my Superlight; very smooth and comfortable.

K-Zero


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> Looks like someone slipped that stem a healthy dose o' Viagra Kathy!


Nah, it just likes me....

Kathy ;^P


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

tequila joe said:


> I can't really tell for sure from the pictures, but it looks like Kathy & Brodiegrrl shop at the same bike shop.


Not quite. We're about 2500 miles apart. She does have good taste in bikes, though. Not sure I can same the same for her riding apparel, however.

Kathy :^P


----------



## Lemonhead (Jan 31, 2004)

Here's my Specialized Allez Comp. Not as fun as mountain biking, but I like it. Especially during the winter when trails get too muddy to ride.


----------



## PROGRE-SS (Dec 31, 2003)

*Here's mine...*

Specs are as follows...
- mid-80s Miele road bike 
- 27" Araya rims laced to old Suzue hubs. Rear is redished and threaded with a 16T Surly cog and BB lock ring 
- no name tire on the front matched with a Conti Sport 1000 on the rear 
- Sugino VP cranks with a 48T Sugino BMX chainring 
- Shimano M535 pedals 
- OEM BB with JB Welded fixed cup as I stripped the threads a while back 
- DIY bullhorns 
- Shimano barend brake lever 
- Shimano 600 front brake 
- GTA stem 
- Brooks B17 saddle


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*700c wheels, but...*

...a LOT more fun that just a pure road bike. My new (to me) LeMond Poprad 'cross bike. Broke her cherry today on a 40 mile dirt epic. Joy! I also have a second set of wheels with a road cassette and 700/23 slicks for it, but it seems a waste to ride it on pavement!


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Anyone remember American Flyers? If my house burned down this is the bike I'd grab on the way out the door.


----------



## slowride (Jan 13, 2004)

*Here's mine...*

fresh from it's first ride.


----------



## brewdog (Jan 6, 2004)

*Hey Brodiegrrl*



Brodiegrrl said:


>


That yellow bar tape makes your set up look all funky...


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*De Rosa*

old school steel De Rosa. Smooth & fast but not ridden much


----------



## DM-SC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I've had her since '98...*

Lots and lots of miles and still going strong. I replaced everything except the crankset back in Feb.


----------



## Eric_H (Jul 1, 2004)

Trek 5200


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*Lol!*



Kaparzo said:


> Now that the racing season's practically over i have locked my road bike in its dungeon buried beneath the house. I refuse to take its picture.


i wish i could do the same. unfortunately i think i spend as much, if not more time on my road bike during the off-season as i do during the mtb racing season. *sigh* 

rt


----------



## DM-SC (Jan 12, 2004)

*rt* said:


> i wish i could do the same. unfortunately i think i spend as much, if not more time on my road bike during the off-season as i do during the mtb racing season. *sigh*
> 
> rt


I don't ride my road bike much in the winter. I do ride my MTB and my Urban bike (hardtail with a road crank) quite a bit though.

If I'm going to freeze my rear-end off, I'm at least going to have some fun doing it! Isn't sloshing through mud and slipping around in leaves and pine straw fun?


----------



## []D[][]v[][]D (Dec 24, 2003)

*My New Trek Project-One*

pretty, isn't she......


----------



## VT no 1 2 or 3 (Jan 8, 2004)

Nothing like 80's color scheme. It was cheaper than buying new and works just fine.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

*Lots of great road riding here in Nor Cal...*

I've got a Trek 520 for loaded touring. I call it the mule. I've toured the Pacific coast, Baja, and Ireland on it.










I also have a KHS Aero Comp for the fast stuff.


----------



## jasonb (Jan 14, 2004)

airwreck said:


> I've got a nice Ibis Spanky back in there somewhere....
> and a bit of vintage I'd like to add to the pile.


I bought my first road bike with money I earned mowing lawns in San Antonio -- went down to Cycle World off Hwy 281 and picked up a beautiful lugged Fuji Team with Suntour Superb components. Same frame and color as the one you have there though the component spec is a bit different. That would have been 86 or 87. Sure wish I still had that bike. It would fit my son perfectly.


----------



## pedalAZ (Dec 30, 2003)

*All Titus in this stable*

Titus FCR, built up under 16 lbs for a 57cm frame. Added 65 miles experience yesterday.


----------



## jasonb (Jan 14, 2004)

*Its all about the lugs!*

Custom steel McSpadden: Columbus EL with Henry James lugs and Joe Bell paint.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Bad picture, but*

you get the picture. Ibis Sonoma frame fixed with a White Ind. ENO eccentric hub. Unfortunately, I get 10x as much riding on this as dirt:


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

*here are my bikes*

here is my mtb and road by curtlo, also my 82 gios super record. i also have a late 70's motobecane fixie and an 81 ruegger spezial.


----------



## Threesticks (Jan 18, 2004)

*Pickering*

My old Pickering. I built it up in '89. Its short and steep and is kind of twitchy.


----------



## AZClydesdale (Jan 12, 2004)

*Trek 2300*

My first roadie.

I did not plan to get into cycling, but after breaking several Liquid frames and then a serious endo crash on my new Ventana X-5, I traded in the Liquid for this 2300. I was able to setup a trainer in the living room and keep in shape during my recovery. Now I am a bonafide roadie, in addition to MTBing.

I love it, my dog loves it, and cycling has allowed me relief during recovery. I have the first of my tours starting next month and I can't wait. (Tour de Scottsdale, Tour de Tucson).

Steve


----------



## GiantSS (Jan 9, 2004)

*Here's my rode bike........*

This is the bike that I ride on the rode IF there is any inbetween single track sections..Ha ha ha ha


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (May 18, 2004)

*Wah?!?*



Hollywood said:


> old school steel De Rosa. Smooth & fast but not ridden much


Dude how could you not ride that?? that is f**ing SWEEEET!! Those Spinergy wheels alone probably cost twice as much as my road bike!

No pic, but I have an 80's Raleigh Grand Prix that I got from a bike swap for $250. I switch out my clips and my Eggbeaters for commuting and riding.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Ah, HA!*

I found out what was wrong with my shifting. Turns out that Dura Ace 8 speed shifters are only compatable with Dura Ace 6/7/8 speed deraileurs. I used a regular Shimano 600 deraileur, thinking it was like mountain shifting where 8/9 speed derailerus are the same, and interchangeable with Deore/LX/XT/XTR.

Aosty is hooking me up with the right one. Thanks, dude!

BTW, my front shifts perfectly, it was the rear. It would not go into the big cogs. It wasn't pulling enough cable.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

*Bone Stock*

Kelly Bone Stock. Full Dura-Ace, cheap carbon fork.

<img src=https://student.fortlewis.edu/mwmages/Cycling/Bikes/images/kellyBack.jpg>

It's got white tape and saddle now. Looks much better.


----------



## tinytank (Jan 26, 2004)

*His and Hers*

Charlie and I got ourselves a pair of Lightspeed last summer. To much great road riding around here to pass this up.

Annie


----------



## ATLRider (May 12, 2004)

My Bianchi.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*My two*

The original commuter was my Softride Norwester (white). Last summer, I got the Raleigh Professional (steel frame) as my long distance ride/training bike. This winter, the Sofride is going to go through a major parts upgrade and will become the winter road bike.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

"sniff...sob"..I need a roadie too. This one has to do for now. A dedicated wheelset with slicks does the job. Its now got a Sid fork on ATM.


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

*Ah, my other love... (besides the Turner and the husband)*

not in that order, of course.


----------



## SocalSuperhero (May 5, 2004)

Brand new 62cm Trek Madone 5.2. Just picked her up yesterday and had the first ride on her today after work. It's stock except for the cranks which i changed out to 180mm DA triple. Oh yeah, sorry for the crap picture.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Well here is my roadie. This was the first day I had it so some adjustments have been made since (like the saddle position). It is a IF Ti Crown Jewel built up with Campy Record.


----------



## Tame Ape (May 20, 2004)

slowride said:


> fresh from it's first ride.


Hey!

Which frame is that? What size wheels???

I thought all their stuff was SS. 
Thanks!


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

*raleigh r700....*

well it's got spider webs on it now from sitting in the rack since it stopped raining in the bay area last spring but i have a feeling it won't be too long now until i bring it back out...


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

The blue one is some Japanese frame. All campy'd out save for the XC-Pro headset and Speedlight cranks. Nice enough bike. Speedy and smooth. 

The Kona is waaaay more fun though. SS set up w/and Eno hub. Maybe 18lbs for a 60cm frame. I could loose another pound witha swanky carbon fork, but I'm cheap so I won't be getting one unless I can find a killer deal.


----------



## Eric_H (Jul 1, 2004)

sunnyracegirl said:


> not in that order, of course.


All evidence to the contrary


----------



## HellMuttCracker (Jan 13, 2004)

*here's mine*

Custom Kish Steel roadie


----------



## bigmike13 (Sep 28, 2004)

late 70s shogun 1000 full shimano 600. . . .can it get any cooler???


----------



## boris the blade (Mar 28, 2004)

this will be mine once trek gets more in stock and will send it to work.


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

here's mine 

50x16 with a KMC Kool Chain

GYEAH!


----------



## Try-Athlete (Aug 25, 2004)

*Schwinn Anyone?*

Here's my schwinn. It doesn't get much respect on the road, but that soon changes after I pull the group for a long long while.  It currently weighs 16.38lbs as shown. Complete specs here. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=13371


----------



## Try-Athlete (Aug 25, 2004)

*How about a Frankenbike?*

Here's my Frankenbike. It started as a mtn bike then slowly it morphed into this bike. It's the heaviest bike in my stable at 26lbs. It's still a blast to ride both on or off the road. For the story behind this, check out http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?postid=111290#poststop


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*I don't have a road bike, so this will do*

I have 4 mountain bikes and no road bike. If I have to take a ride to the bagel store, this is my ride. Pushing 41 lbs with 2.6" knobbies and a single chainring on pavement is a good workout.


----------



## Burger (Jan 19, 2004)

*My road bike.*

Doesn't get ridden as much as it should... 2003 R2000


----------



## Once_Upon_A_Time (Aug 13, 2004)

*Let me know if you need.....a paper bag!*

I maybe able to find a size that fits your head. We got lots!

Monica


----------



## Billy Zoom (Dec 31, 2003)

*My road steed.*

She tends to get dusty because I like the dirt more than the road, but I still like riding her. Only has a couple hundred miles on her so far. Comfortable, smooth, and sexy as can be.

Joel


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*Here is my necessary evil*

When I'm road biking I'm training when I'm mountain biking I'm riding.


----------



## Bob the Wheelbuilder (Sep 21, 2003)

*Here's my IF.*

Main road squeeze. Bonus shot of Trooper - rack's getting repaired after the wife's run in with a carwash.


----------



## NoDunut4U (Jul 20, 2004)

*The Beer'Cross:*

Total custom Ti job complete with Ti bottle opener under the BB/chainstay union


----------



## yobdlog (Feb 5, 2004)

*Surly Cross Check Singlespeed*

Gets here and there pretty fast!


----------

